# Fox squirrel hunting?



## TheHunter18 (Aug 19, 2022)

Looking for a good national forest or wma to hunt fox squirrel in north GA. Any suggestions?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 19, 2022)

Want my favorite crappie fishing spots too?


----------



## Qazaq15 (Aug 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Want my favorite crappie fishing spots too?



If you're offering...


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 19, 2022)

This may be a helpful article even if it is nearly 20 years old. https://gon.com/hunting/fox-squirrels

Personally, I've never seen a fox squirrel in the mountains of North Georgia.


----------



## Jason C (Aug 19, 2022)

Go to the Redlands


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Aug 19, 2022)

North GA last year


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 19, 2022)

They like pine trees and are easy to see from far away. I dont shoot em anymore. Got some neat colors to em.


----------



## RedHills (Aug 19, 2022)

P


livinoutdoors said:


> They like pine trees and are easy to see from far away. I dont shoot em anymore. Got some neat colors to em.


Protected in FL...lots of em on the plantations around us. They are prone to getn squashed by vehicles unfortunately.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 19, 2022)

I had a fascination with fox squirrels growing up.  Wanted to kill 1 so bad I couldn't stand it.   More so than a big ole buck.   Finally killed  a nice black 1 when I was about 13 or 14.   Felt so guilty about it after.   I got it mounted but still to this day I can't kill 1 if the dogs tree it


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 19, 2022)

We are covered up in them in lower SC. 

I see no reason to shoot them but if someone wants a good mount, I am all for it. 

Ground travelers, for sure.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 19, 2022)

Meriwether county has a good population.They like open pineywoods.

Joe Kurz WMA has some.


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 28, 2022)

Last I saw them was a deer hunt on John's Mountain. High up on a ridge


----------



## Hal Bridges (Aug 28, 2022)

I have plenty on my farm. I just like watching them. On the other hand, a gray squirrel is food.


----------



## PatriotCorps (Nov 8, 2022)

Saw this one today at Alatoona.


----------



## PatriotCorps (Nov 8, 2022)

Let’s try again with the picture. I will have to try later when I get a better signal. I’m still in the woods…


----------



## Timberman (Nov 8, 2022)

Piedmont NWR. Treed they with my dog down there. You should run into one walking and looking.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 8, 2022)

Won’t shoot the ones on my place. Enjoy seeing them too much.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Nov 8, 2022)

I used to hunt fox squirrels hard…in MI growing up. There were so many, you owed it to yourself to cull a few dozen of them so they wouldn’t drive you crazy during deer season.

My mom got so sick of squirrel stew, fried squirrel, squirrel snacks, and squirrel broth in September. My dad was amused that I had the patience to clean and eat all of them.

The fox squirrels down here are less common and very interesting looking so I just like to watch them now.


----------



## PatriotCorps (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 9, 2022)

They are one of my favorite animals to watch. I won't ever shoot one.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 2, 2022)

Timberman said:


> Piedmont NWR. Treed they with my dog down there. You should run into one walking and looking.



FYI...Limit is 1 fox squirrel a day on Piedmont NWR


----------



## Dutch (Dec 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Want my favorite crappie fishing spots too?


Help a brother out, so I can learn how to catch them crappies...


----------



## WishboneW (Dec 2, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Help a brother out, so I can learn how to catch them crappies...


If they so good to eat, why they call ‘em crappies?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 2, 2022)

WishboneW said:


> If they so good to eat, why they call ‘em crappies?


Because Pomoxis nigromaculatus is a mouthful to say.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Help a brother out, so I can learn how to catch them crappies...


You are too far gone… better stick to bass fishing..


----------



## Dutch (Dec 3, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are too far gone… better stick to bass fishing..


----------



## uturn (Dec 3, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> This may be a helpful article even if it is nearly 20 years old. https://gon.com/hunting/fox-squirrels
> 
> Personally, I've never seen a fox squirrel in the mountains of North Georgia.


Good read!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Because Pomoxis nigromaculatus is a mouthful to say.


Wasn't that a character on Chappelle's show?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm GONna trap me some fox squirrel and relocate them to my new squirrel refuge. I used to want to kill one. I've hunted around several they are to interesting and curious for me too shoot. It would be cool to have a few though.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> This may be a helpful article even if it is nearly 20 years old. https://gon.com/hunting/fox-squirrels
> 
> Personally, I've never seen a fox squirrel in the mountains of North Georgia.


I haven't either.

There were a few on my old lease in Warren County. I killed one that was almost solid orange.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 3, 2022)

Have a few around the house. Couple black ones also.


----------



## uturn (Dec 3, 2022)

Me and this dude been playin cat and mouth for around 5 years now I think…this day he decided he’d come across the forest floor and up to my perch!

Not gonna say I didn’t become concerned about his intentions!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2022)

That's a beautiful 1. Almost looks like a bluetuck


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2022)

I've only seen two in my life. Both in SC.


----------



## B. White (Dec 4, 2022)

They are not too bright crossing roads and freeze up.  Probably the only animal that will cause me to wreck before hitting one.


----------



## NMH5050 (Dec 5, 2022)

I have seen them near my place in Jasper county. I think that there is just a small pocket of them.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 5, 2022)

I did not begin hunting until I was in my late 20s, around the time I got married. Never knew any hunters while I was growing up, I just knew it was something I desperately wanted to do. My father’s idea of getting outdoors was cutting the grass for an hour every weekend until he assigned that task to me.

Fast forward to the late 1980s and I had joined a small hunting club in Meriwether county. GON was still a newspaper format, and there was no Internet to help a newbie like me to get started. One of my first days hunting on my new lease found me sitting on the ground Looking down a hardwood drain that was surrounded by thick pines. I saw movement and had to do a double take. About 40 yards away. I saw what I was certain was some sort of bright orange monkey or lemur. Slow walking on the ground, and heading my way.  As it got closer it became apparent that it was some sort of giant squirrel on steroids. Got back to camp around lunchtime that day and told the other guys what I had seen. Pretty sure they still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## JWF III (Dec 5, 2022)

NMH5050 said:


> I have seen them near my place in Jasper county. I think that there is just a small pocket of them.


The golf course, just out of town on 83N, has a bunch of them. I don’t even remember seeing any gray squirrels.

Wyman


----------



## NMH5050 (Dec 5, 2022)

JWF III said:


> The golf course, just out of town on 83N, has a bunch of them. I don’t even remember seeing any gray squirrels.
> 
> Wyman


Hunters club?


----------



## JWF III (Dec 5, 2022)

NMH5050 said:


> Hunters club?


Yes. Hunter Pope, to be exact. (I had to look it up to be sure.)

Wyman


----------



## uturn (Dec 5, 2022)

I found a couple more from that day!

Saw him again this year…he definitely knows when I’m on stand!


----------



## NMH5050 (Dec 5, 2022)

You would think hawks would crush them.


----------

